# Flyway Highway Again



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Please tell me that the outdoor channel didnt cancel fall flight and give those to lunies another season. I just finished watching last weeks episode on my dvr and at the end of the first day when they are seen with all there birds probably 90% of the ducks in the front row look like hen mallards. Thats just what we need huh. Not only are they morons but they shoot anything that comes in.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

How the hell did those two idiots get their own show. Almost anyone on this website could make a show 10x better than theirs. Not to mention the fact that those guys are sending the wrong message to young waterfowlers, shooting hens and making everything about killing not the actual hunt.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a great idea for a show. Unfortunately, they picked the two biggest rubberheads to host it. A stupid 30 minute commercial.

Not only do I not watch it, I also intentionally do not use the sponsors. uke:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Almost anyone on this website could make a show 10x better than theirs.


 not me that would mean i would actually have to hit more then a couple ducks a season but i still dont think ill watch there show for advise


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

not to mention hodgman waders suck


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I could put out a better show using a cellphone vid. camera. They are so unbelievably annoying and pathetic, do they have to plug stuff non-stop? Maybe someone can tell them that every time they shoot a duck or goose they don't need to jump up and down and scream like its their first. Get excited but when your doing a T.V. show theres a professionalism you need to convey. Hate them... :******:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Stay tuned they will be hunting in ND next week.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I doubt that they are hen mallards you guys. Everytime I watch those guys hunt all they shoot are gadwalls. If you live in North Dakota I'm sure you know how hard those guys are to decoy.

Every time I see that show on though I watch it. I think its funny. Its good to know that I can hunt better than someone. I also always wonder how non-residents hunt and at least that show gives me an idea. Just kidding to all the respectable Non ressies. :lol:

Honestly though having spent a lot of time around a hunting lodge, these guys are basically an accurate portrayal of the guys that use hunting lodges. No actual hunting skills, but like to shoot stuff. :wink:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

when it comes to waterfowl i mostly only shoot AT stuff not many birds fall from the sky when im shooting


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

One of the newest & most popular waterfowl videos out now (you'll figure it out if you watch it) is a hen killing fest as well...also some pretty good video footage shooting right at occupied buildings, barns, and roads as well. The world is chock full of morons. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I personnally believe they read these forums and do things purposely to Pissssss people off. Not good for their sponsors but I can tell 98% of it is an act.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I also liked the one where they were shooting the shotgun on the golf course and playing hockey with flambeau duck decoys. What a couple of morons.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess playing football with big foot bodies when no birds are coming would make a lot of guys here idiots as well. I guess putting plastic zip ties on a mans layout blind, leaving shells in his magazine, him pulling it out through the back of the blind just to shoot a goose after he has shot thousands in his life makes that crew idiots as well. I guess a couple of guys summo wrestling on a goose video makes them idiots. I guess a guy running across the ice and doing a belly slide at a cripple honker is idiotic as well.

I could go on and on and on about things that appear in some of the "loved ones" videos that nobody ever mentions because they like that brand or know the person. To me its like this. If the birds are not coming, if everyone involved is having fun, and its not illegal then why should we care. If it don't make you laugh then don't watch it. Turn that negative energy into something positive.

Everyone has different flavors. Be thankful you have that right and stop critising (sp) others because its not your flavor. I sure do love me, I think I am a funny guy at times, I don't find myself uninteresting but honestly if everyone was like me I would through myself out a window. Embrace diversity, don't be scared of it and don't judge it. Its not healthy and its not productive!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> if everyone was like me I would through myself out a window


Im surprised you havent done that yet Leo


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> > if everyone was like me I would through myself out a window
> 
> 
> Im surprised you havent done that yet Leo


haha I am actually surprised no one else has!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You forgot to add chip fleishman and running accross the ice and totally beefing it into the mud to that list. I like funny hunting shows, I like Chad Belding. One of my favorite moments in hunting video history is in the bloopers of the nodakoutdoors video. The camera is facing the sky and some guy goes AAAHH! AAAAAHHH! I don't know what that was, but I almost peed my pants the first time I heard it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> Stay tuned they will be hunting in ND next week.


Someone should find out where and have them arrested, ND's waterfowl season isn't open for another 2.5 months. No special treatement just because they have their own show.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Horsager said:


> Old Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Stay tuned they will be hunting in ND next week.
> ...


  :lol: :rollin: :laugh:

Now that there was some funny shhhhiaaaatt! I needed that!!! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Horsager said:


> Old Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Stay tuned they will be hunting in ND next week.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

actually I have talked to Zinks crew about the misc. stuff in there video, like Chad dancing and the seagull stories all that bs. You know if you want that in your video fine is it kinda cool to watch i guess... the first time you see the video... shows a human side to them, not all bus. we have some fun to etc...
Does it get really old when you watch the video a lot yes it gets extremely old, i have mad respect for those boys and i talk to them all the time but i told them to keep that stuff in a bonus footage menu at the beginning of the DVD, when a guy is watching the video over an over again it begins to drive you nuts, it's almost more BS than hunting.
There is a place and time for this kind of stuff but its not in your hunting show EVERY week... occasionally yes it's nice to see. :run:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

How about the female version of that dumb show, Crossing Country?
It's (and I paraphrase) "the story of three young sexy girls who travel around the country trying male dominated outdoor sports".

Essentially, it's 30 minutes of three bimbos who know nothing about hunting & fishing (to watch them handle firearms would be laughable if it wasn't so pathetic & scary) trying to be over the top sexy.

Now I'm all for good looking gals and gals hunting, but T&A on hunting shows just doesn't work for me, the same as the middle school humor and antics of those idiots on Flyway Highway.

It's a dead tie with Flyway Highway, as to which one is the worst show on outdoors television. Tred Barta comes in third, IMO....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Corny and at times stupid and one 30 minute commercial of one product or another, but it really is not much different than most other shows. They are using G/O to be on spots that have a lot of birds to put on film. They have sponsorship of products and are a pushing them.

I watch very few of these shows overall, but at least these guys are waterfowl hunting instead of shooting deer out of a feeder!!!!!!

Leo is right, and I will add if you don't like it don't watch it! It is your choice, some seem to sound as if they are required to watch it and have to suffer through it each time it is on!!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there not shootin turkeys to im more likely to watch flyway highway then turkey hunting


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

BINGO!!!!!!! HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD WITH THAT ONE... LOL


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think the show sucks and they are pieces of crap. That's my opinion and I'm entitled to it...just like everyone else here. I don't see a problem when someone posts on here that they don't like it. Sure, they don't have to watch it, but they can still say they don't like it.

It's kind of like selling bands on Ebay...I may not like but I can express my opinion about it and I don't have to view them on Ebay either then. oke: :wink:

Isn't America great???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW your afternoon must not have gone down like you planned. Must have gotten kicked off the new couch!! :wink: :wink: :laugh:

BTW the new tires rock! (so far)


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll watch it, because It's a waterfowl show. As for then hens and great leasons to teach new hunters, have you seen Falling Hens 4, I mean Falling Skies 4.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dukegoose said:


> I'll watch it, because It's a waterfowl show. As for then hens and great leasons to teach new hunters, have you seen Falling Hens 4, I mean Falling Skies 4.


Once again it is legal to shoot em. I guess its time to post up some pictures of immature drakes and drakes just getting their plumage.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Now Leo don't go and do that! It makes it harder for us guys who live by the creed of if its brown its down!!!!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes Leo... show these rookies. 
Ignorance is bliss.... only when your trying to stay out of jail or getting out of work. Don't show me your ignorance in the blind or you will pay!!!!! :******:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Sorry my wording was not very clear. I'm sure that I confused those of you that road the short bus. :beer: The only thing that bothers me is the dreamy look the little guy has in his eyes when he done wrestling with chubby. It must be love.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

My point was, just because they shoot some hens on the Flyway Highway, doesn't make it a bad show.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

dukegoose said:


> My point was, just because they shoot some hens on the Flyway Highway, doesn't make it a bad show.


Everyone shoots a 'hen' now and then. Whether or not they admit it is a different story. You have to be honest with yourself.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll agree I have shot a hen here and there and basically shamed myself for it, but im not going out of my way to blast suzies out of the sky.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Not to hijack, but did the USFWS put a ban on shooting hens?
My bad, I thought it was legal. Not that I am going to go paint all of my dekes dark brown to target suzies or anything like that, but on a slow day, or with someone just getting into the sport, they'll get shot at all the same. I hunt ducks. I know it's a matter of choice, or belief, or whatever. If someone doesn't want to shoot them, fine. If I'm hunting with you and you don't want me to shoot them, fine. But if I am taking some guy on his second duck hunt or taking a kid or anyone who doesn't get to go as much as a lot of us do and they want to shoot one, fire away. It's legal.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

NDTerminator wrote:
It's a dead tie with Flyway Highway, as to which one is the worst show on outdoors television. Tred Barta comes in third, IMO

The one thing you got to give to Tred Barta is at least he is willing to get out there and hunt the hard way. Did anyone see the episode where he was trying to shoot a drake mallard over dekes on the wing with a recurve bow. When he finally got one he said it had taken over 5 years of trying and he had shot over 300 arrows before he finally connected. The guy he hunted with wanted to bring a shotgun just in case, but Barta told him he was going to kill one with a bow or not at all. My hat is off to someone who could be that dedicated. :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

We have all shot hens. It happens. But there is a difference between a newbee shooting one or an incedental kill and a guided hunt on private land in Sask.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

My comment wasn't calling them rookies because they shoot hens, it was because he called Foiles' video falling hens. Rook, they are immature drakes some hens, why not. Back home they call me the hen slayer, what can i say i like the taste of women........ ha ha. Not in a Hannibal the Cannibal type of way but.... ya know what im saying. :beer:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

i did see that episode of Tred Barta....you forgot to mention his drake was also banded....what luck....anyway i happen to like Tred Barta. What is wrong with his show anyway?? And he shots arrows that he makes too with a recurve.....crazy...IMO

i also saw an episode where he killed a pig with a knife...thought that was pretty cool

oh yea and Flyway Highway sucks...period...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

universitywaterfowler said:


> *what can i say i like the taste of women........ *


You been reading my book of quotes??????? :beer:


----------



## Smoke Em Boys (Jul 25, 2007)

I killed my first pig with a knife at age 12. It isn't saying much when the dogs are holding the pig like he is chained to a tree. Tred Barta isn't even half of what he appears to be and you can take that to the bank.

As far as the Flyway Highway goes, someone should blow a bridge and shut that highway down for good.


----------

